# Words Cannot Describe This



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am speechless after reciving this bomb. It is the nicest thing that anyone has ever done. I want to express my sincerest gratitude to everyone involved in this effort and hope to have a list of who was so i can personally thank each and every one of you. This is something that i will never forget, nor will i forget the people who contributed. I never in my life though that paying foward the generosity that was showed to me would result in something like this.

So again, I want to say the biggest *THANK YOU* to all who participated in this.

This is how she sits with the rest of the humidors


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

:mn:hnMY GOD......:hn:mn


Super sweet hit!!!!!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

yay!!! now joey has more room for cigars!!! his vino isn't filled so we can bomb him again with more cigars!!! yay!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> yay!!! now joey has more room for cigars!!! his vino isn't filled so we can bomb him again with more cigars!!! yay!!!


No, Joey does not need more cigars. He has plenty that arent pictured. Just waiting on the cabinet to season.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

ir13 said:


> No, Joey does not need more cigars. He has plenty that arent pictured. Just waiting on the cabinet to season.


if pictures of this aren't up by tomorrow night, i refuse to believe this.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH

I'm only annoyed that I didn't get to participate


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

BOMB JOEY!!!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> BOMB JOEY!!!!!


NO!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

but look at all the space in taht new CAB!!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> but look at all the space in taht new CAB!!!!


Its still seasoning.


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow.. nice :tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I have had the same Humi for a few years and love it. I would rather a pull out draw o the top versus the lid (concerned about leaks) but I have had o problems. I first used a cigar oasis but have since gone back to beads (heartfelt). It seems that they do not like the amps over here in England. I hope it makes the move back to the states next year.

anyway I am rambling...

Congrats on the new addition.

T


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

looks like I'm gonna have to send more 'empty' CC boxes to Joey


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Extremely nice hit! :tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Hoooooo Leeee Maaaaa Deeeeer Faaaaak!! WOW


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Gee Bao - you are so eloquent!!

GREAT HIT!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW! Awesome Hit! :tu


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

wow awsome hit that looks like a beauty. What kind of Cabinet is that?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Tampa Humidor humi, if I'm not mistaken. I have the cherry. Excellent humi and great hit!:ss


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice friends you have Joey!:tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> Tampa Humidor humi, if I'm not mistaken. I have the cherry. Excellent humi and great hit!:ss


It's the Trivoli from Tampa Humi. I have the Lexington from there and love it.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Great Hit! :tu Very deserving BOTL . I just think Joey may need some help filling it up :ss


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

ir13 said:


> This is how she sits with the rest of the humidors


No offense to your other humis or the vino, but she sure is sexy!!!


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy [email protected]#P. What a great hit. I am a newbie here but from what I have seen you deserve it.:tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I was beginning to think the person who helped orchistrate this was related to Old Sailor :r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh chit, Joey!!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

what an amazing hit!
this place amazes me more and more everyday. i am honored to be a member at a place filled with such generous BOTL's!
big up to all who contributed to this.
:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Enjoy, Joey!!! :tu

Oh yeah. My part in this was supposed to be to put beads in that thing. I can guess or you can measure the inside for me. 
PM incoming. :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow!!! That's great Joey! What a hit!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

It looks beautiful Joey, you are a deserving Gorilla :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Just friggin' awesome, Joey. This hit put a huge smile on my face.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW! Just WOW!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

The thread title says it all. Simply amazing. Kudo's to all responsible. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> Enjoy, Joey!!! :tu
> 
> Oh yeah. My part in this was supposed to be to put beads in that thing. I can guess or you can measure the inside for me.
> PM incoming. :tu


:r and yesterday I threathened Joey that I would order beads from you for him as an aftershock. But you beat me to it, so I will have to do something about filling the humi


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

:tuCongrats! She's a beauty!


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

good greif! thats insane! what kind of madness is this?

good hit guys. and congratulations on the new humi


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

To all those responsible kudos! You picked a wonderful well deserving botl. Congrats on your new humi Joey.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet hit on a sweet (in a good way) BOTL!!!:tu


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

Holy crap! You have some awesome friends. :tu

No pics yet though??? Still seasoning???


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

top notch hit! kudos to all involved!


----------

